# A.O. Smith FPSH-40-270



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,

Anyone have a PDF service manual for the A.O. Smith FPSH-40-270 gas water heater, checked with A.O. Smith and they would have to mail it to me and I just don't think the person I got had a clue.

Thanks,

Richie:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks like you are waiting for the mail...

The on-line service manual only goes up to 261 series...

http://www.hotwater.com/lit/training/317920-000.pdf


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

So, What kind of problem are you having with the heater?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean The Flame Sensor! :laughing:


----------



## danfan13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,

The water heater has a electronic gas controll valve and is giving a reading as follows:
Vacation, A and C lights stay lit.

Should be easy to figure out with a manual.

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nevermind. FPSH isn't a FVIR.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That has the Intelli vent gas control right? If so here is the manual for the valve. It has a troubleshooter with the error codes.


http://www.hotwater.com/lit/training/intellivent_booklet.pdf


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Sell them another brand!
I've been down that road with A.O. Smith, never again will I recommend anything from them! Installed a Rheem and my life is peaceful again.


----------

